# LED upgrade for dynamo/halogen setup



## glocal (21 Jun 2015)

I am collecting my Brompton soon and I am already thinking about upgrading the halogen light that comes with the dynamo. Has anyone replaced just the bulb with LED? Or would you replace the whole lamp? Looking around I found the lamp replacement options below.

Brompton Front Lamp Kit LED for Shimano £39.50
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/brompton/front-lamp-kit-led-for-shimano-ec051851#answers

An answer there says that there is no overvoltage limiter. 

I believe the above is the same as this:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brompton...-shimano-c-w-bracket-and-main-loom-prod31204/

A better and more expensive upgrade seems to be this: 

Brompton front dynamo lamp, LED/sensor c/w SON lead (Busch and Mueller) £99
http://brilliantbikes.co.uk/-brompton-hub-dynamo-lighting/283-brompton-son-led-light-only.html

Any comments/advice please?


----------



## CaptainWheezy (22 Jun 2015)

If you've ordered a new bike, you might find it already comes with an LED front light. I recently (in April) ordered one and specified the Shimano dynamo lighting package which at the time appeared to come with a halogen front light, however when I collected it after 6 weeks, the front is in fact LED. The Brompton website (bike builder thing) has recently been updated to show that it comes with a Busch & Muller "Lyt B" front LED lamp.


----------



## mjr (22 Jun 2015)

I'd just replace the bulb with one of those nicelite LED bulbs. I've only done that with battery lights though


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 Jun 2015)

As far as I know, Brompton doesn't offer a dynamo setup with halogens any more – they are all LEDs these days.


----------



## glocal (22 Jun 2015)

That's good news. I must have been looking at older material on the web. I will find out soon. Thanks everyone.


----------



## glocal (30 Jun 2015)

It came with the Busch & Muller Lyt B setup. Nice. The guy at the shop told me the thingy inside the hub spins even when the lights are off but switching them off can reduce drag slightly. Surely, the switch only breaks the circuit. I don't see how that would reduce drag.


----------

